# Melchiad Koloman



## Trastolillo

Dobrý den.

Omlouváme se za automatický překlad.

Překládám mezititulky k filmu Melchiad Koloman, ale narazil jsem na nápis, který je trochu botrytický a nemůžu ho rozluštit,

Nežádám o překlad do češtiny, ale pokud by mi někdo mohl poskytnout srozumitelnější přepis, byl bych vděčný.

Zdravím.


----------



## krb74

Ctěný pane!

Žádám Vás, abyste se dostavil dnes večer o 7. hod. do Lidové kavárny. Jedná se o velmi důležitou záležitost ve Váš prospěch.

Váš
dobrý přítel.


----------



## Trastolillo

Dobrý den

Děkuji mnohokrát!

S pozdravem.


----------



## Cautus

krb74 said:


> Ctěný pane!
> 
> Žádám Vás, abyste se dostavil dnes večer o 7. hod. do Lidové kavárny. Jedná se o velmi důležitou záležitost ve Váš prospěch.
> 
> Váš
> dobrý přítel.


Osobně si myslím, že je to velmi dobrý přepis,
Cautus


----------

